# Tow prep package



## PurpleMonkey (Nov 3, 2009)

New Routan owner here -- my Comfortline has the towing prep and I have just noticed that the power adapter is sitting in a bag in the rear. Should this have been installed or is it added when the hitch goes on.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Tow prep package (PurpleMonkey)*

Dealer's choice, it's not included in the purchase of the vehicle. I found out quickly that the tow prep package did not include the hitch, as my Treg's did. Fortunately the dealer was under the impression it did as well and as a gesture of goodwill on my 3rd car purchase there this year he installed the OEM hitch and wiring for me.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Tow prep package (GTI-2007)*

Tow hitch is not included. Spendy OEM option. I had it installed - recall $500 plus 2 hr installation. The plastic bag kit gets installed with the tow hitch. One doesnt need to buy OEM hitch, although it is perfectly literally hidden in the bumper. 
In my post on chrome exhaust tip - one can see a picture of the back of the Routan with the hitch. With OEM, you only see the hitch post with a plastic cap. Warranty too.








There is also a thread where this discussed in a little more detail a few months back. I recall the OEM wiring hook-up is old school - something like 5 way versus 7 way? I also remember they had to go to Canadian Tire to get something to the make the end wire look tidy - something not included. It is still a dangling wire in a hole - not complete - left of hitch mount. Not towing anything right now to worry about it too much - just got prepared for towing, for next summer.


_Modified by Whataguy at 2:10 AM 11-24-2009_


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Tow prep package (Whataguy)*

Just picked up a demo 09 Routan. Is there an easy way to tell if you have the towing package? It was a vw demo, says it as all the options, but the dealer said there was no tow package. I have however found the wiring in a bag in the jack location. Is this included on all Routans? or just ones with the towing package?
Thanks


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Tow prep package (Sawdust)*

My impression is that with an 09 Routan SEL, if you have the tow package then you should also have the factory roof rails. But if you don't have the factory roof rails, then you don't have the tow package. So simply by looking at your roof you should be able to figure it out.
I could easily be wrong, but am sure someone will write in if they know better.
In any case, I wish that VW had simply put a factor trailer hitch on when they do the tow package (like Honda now does with all of its Pilots).


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: Tow prep package (troop94)*

If you have the trailer tow plastic bag I would think you would have the trailer tow package. That plastic bag does not come standard - it is an option one can buy at the dealer. To confirm, if the dealer does not know, call VW USA and ask them to confirm (via the VIN).


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Tow prep package (Sawdust)*

You have the tow package, good luck with the new van.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Tow prep package (Sawdust)*

To tell for sure, take a look at the rear shocks. The NIVOMAT self-leveling shocks that come with the tow package are HUGE compared to a standard rear shock. I wish the mounts were universal so they could be added, but, no such luck - I had them on my '99 T&C and would like to have them on the Routan, but there wasn't an SEL/RSE in Black/Gray with tow pkg available at the time .
Good luck with your Routan.


----------

